# Interesting Idea - a new type of HEI that has NO mechanical advance mechanisms.



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I just stumbled across this item while looking for something else, and I have to admit that I'm intrigued. Has anyone here tried one of these?

https://progressionignition.com/

Video here:
Example Video

I downloaded and read their installation instructions from their web site. To summarize, the steps are:

 Turn your engine over until the rotor on your current ignition system is pointed to #1 cylinder, AND that cylinder is at exactly 10 degrees BTDC. (This step requires you to have faith that your timing marks on your balancer are accurate.)
 Remove what you're running now, install their new HEI in the same orientation.
 Establish a bluetooth link to the new distributor (it needs a full 12v and I assume the ignition needs to be on at this point), then use their app on your phone or other bluetooth capable tablet to set:
Initial timing
Idle RPM
Total timing
RPM where total timing comes in
How much vacuum advance you want
Rev limit

Done. You can also monitor what it's doing in real time with their app. It also has a lockout mode you can turn on that disables the ignition completely for theft deterrence. Regardless of how you have the unit set up, it always starts the engine at +10 BTDC, which should be good for easy starts even if you have it set up to provide a lot more initial advance than that at idle. 
Supposedly all US made. I did some digging, looking around for reviews, and so far the folks that have it seem to like it. One of the reviews I read intrigued me, because it was from a guy who's running a pretty rowdy cam that's extremely sensitive to idle rpm. He set his up so that it actually adds more advance whenever idle drops below 850 and that has helped him a lot with drivability. That got my attention. 

Bear


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Did you see this one. 



 I saw this looking for some Keith Dorton videos.Its from a former editor at Circle Track. 

This is from their web site. I guess this is what constitutes made in the USA today.

*DESIGNED AND ASSEMBLED IN THE USA*
All electronic parts are sourced and assembled in the USA to ensure quality. Every distributor is fully tested and calibrated on a distributor machine before shipping.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> I just stumbled across this item while looking for something else, and I have to admit that I'm intrigued. Has anyone here tried one of these?
> 
> https://progressionignition.com/
> 
> ...


There's a user here who runs one... It's a very cool concept. I interviewed someone from the company, several months ago, for the website. I can definitely see myself going that route in the near future.


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

I enjoy mine. It's the stock points cap version. The tunablity is amazing. All done from your smart phone. The kill feature to disable the ignition so no one can "hotwire" it was one of many reasons I purchased it. About 1 inch taller then stock, wired a relay switch, mounted it behind and below the distributor on firewall. A friend of mine bought the HEI one for his 70 Lemans wagon and equally likes his. I put a stock style black cap on it with the point adjusting window and a fake vacuum advance can to appear factory.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

i like the idea. but i dont like phones.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Why not cut to the chase and install an LS engine that doesn't even use a distributor? 🤪


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

those ls engines are very nice in design. me personally i like mechanical things. but i can see alot of advantages to this set up. im not electronic savvy. i can see this maybe working well with boost.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with these. Some guys run them, easy to set what advance you want .can be a little pricey. Set the curve numbers right and these or stock will run just as good.

neat concept


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Why not cut to the chase and install an LS engine that doesn't even use a distributor? 🤪


Maybe I'll just skip directly to converting the car to an EV.... yeah, that's what I'll do. uh huh


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I do like the disable feature. I drive my car everywhere and security is a big concern. Of course, I can add the feature myself, but still... neat idea.


----------

